# Liquid Nail



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

What up again people. I read Raf's build and was wondering if I had it down almost right. Could I use Liquid Nail glue that you get at home improvement stores mixed with peat as my base layer? And if so what American products would be best for sealing? You can buy Liquid Nail in five gallon buckets so it would last a good while. It looks alot like the color of Raf's "glue". I have read about people using it around frogs but I haven't stumbled on someone using it in the amount I would need to for this application.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Pretty sure that stuff is somewhat toxic....fumes.....kill....things.

Gorilla glue and silicone should do ya better.....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I've never heard of liquid nails being used in a viv. Are you sure you're not thinking of Gorilla Glue? Liquid nails smells very toxic.
Doug


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

Type it in the search bar. A few people popped up using it. It does have quite a strong smell before it cures but after it does its pretty much rock hard. But your the experts . Can you buy silicone in large amounts? I would hate to have to "squirt" all I would need onto my fake trees and stuff.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

DO NOT use. Philsuma is right, liquid nails is pretty toxic. stick with silicone or gorilla glue, just safer all around


if you do, my guess would be wait a long long LONG time for curing before adding anything to the tank i guess.


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

Alright alright... you guys win. Liquid nails out the picture!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I did type it into the search engine. You must be finding something I'm not seeing. The first two to pop up were on a viv that also used spray can adhesive (I'm pretty sure that's not frog safe!), GE silicone 2 (linked to possible spindly leg syndrome and egg failure). So I wouldn't go by that. The third thread someone used it and everyone posted to tear it out. The fourth one was talking about mounting orchids. It didn't say if it was in a viv or not. But I'm not finding any evidence that it is viv safe. I think you should research it further before using it.
When people use silicone (use GE silicone 1), they generally get a small paintbrush and cut the bristles short enough to be stiff. This works well to "paint" the silicone on. You can buy it by the case but I've only seen it in about 10 oz tubes.
Be frog safe. Stick to materials that are tried and true.
Doug


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

For sure... LN's...bad


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahh, I was still typing when you posted. Sorry, not trying to beat a dead horse.
Doug


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I've heard of people using it for plant mounting in regular cultivation, but that was prior to them changing the formula. When i tried to use the new formula, it didn't work too well


----------

